
Tips for sysadmins to improve communication skills - jhibbets
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/improve-communication-skills
======
iamNumber4
The questions are; are you being accused of have poor communication skills by
your boss?

Or are you just trying to improve your skill set?

If the just trying to improve look up effective communication, including topic
like pathos, logos, and ethos, reading your audience, and non-verbal
communication. You could also look at groups like toastmasters.

If you are being accused of poor communication by your employer or direct
supervisor it’s time to look for a new job. As that this accusation is from
certain management playbook techniques as was to deny employees promotions as
it threatens the managers own career trajectory. As that you have done
something intentional or not that makes them look bad or they need an excuse
to justify a poor performance review.

